# Scenic Drive -- Hoosier BMW Club, to Nashville, IN



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Had a beautiful scenic drive to Nashville, IN today!! 27 people in 17 cars set out from just south of Indianapolis, through twisty county roads to Nashville, IN. We had an awesome mix of people and cars -- some first timers to scenic drives; some veteran drivers. We had everything from a beautiful 2002 to a diesel X5!! Lunch was at the rustic Brown County Inn. Apparently Nashville, IN is famous for arts/crafts/custom furniture stores, which we toured after lunch. The group did an afternoon session out to Columbus; I ended up enjoying my own adventure . . .

My daughter and I started the drive with the entire group, but halfway through she started feeling a little sick. We took a little break (luckily no puke!! this time . . .) and then slowly continued on our way. I managed to get myself lost and finally gave up, letting the nav guide me. She must have known this was a scenic drive, because she took me through more twisty county roads before finally catching up to the group at the restaurant! Everyone cheered and clapped as Lara and I entered -- felt great!!

Wife is not a fan of early morning drives, nor of twisty county roads, so she left home much later and met up with us for lunch. After a stroll through downtown Nashville (in muggy, mid-90s weather) we decided to call it quits. The group had already left so we were on our own. She planned on going to the outlet mall; I would head home (didn't get much sleep last night). Well, we had brought her car to town and drove back to the restaurant to get my car. I got out (engine still running), she got into the driver's seat and left. 

I thought I'd try the afternoon drive portion on my own, and found myself enjoying the twisty county roads once again (plus lots of trees/shade, so temps felt like high 80s!) Halfway through the middle of nowhere, my wife calls me . . .

Wife: Do you have my car key?
Me (moment of silence): *****. I'm so sorry!
Wife: That's ok -- I drove all the way to the outlet mall, and then the car said the key was missing. I shut off the engine, and now I'm stuck at the mall.
Me: I'm on my way; should be there in 30 min.
Wife: no problem, Lara and I will just shop until you get here!

nav to the rescue again -- got me from the middle of nowhere to the outdoor mall (just the place to be when its low 90s!)

enjoy the pics -- most were taken by me, some by Lara (weird angles, all from the back seat)

Kash


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

got up early to wash her this morning

































didn't get the full story, but this 3 series has had a few mods . . .

























diesel!!!!
.

























































breakfast most likely to stay down during spirited driving -- apple juice!
.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

time to go!!!

these next few are by Lara . . .

























back to me . . .
















hmm, i wonder if the clear bra will be strong enough to deflect a cow???












































































lunchtime!!!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Nashville, IN . . .



























yes, we ended up getting it . . . .


















yes, this Shell has one station . . .









time to go home!!



















love having a convertible!!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like a fun time, great photos as well. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*Nice!*

Beautiful little traveling companion!

Love the picture of the cow walking across the road. You got some great shots (and so did daughter).


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

LondonBlue said:


> Beautiful little traveling companion!


I think so too, even if we are both a little biased! xoxo


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

correction: the diesel X5 is a 2010, not an 09. and it gets 25-30 mph highway at cruising speeds!


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool pics - thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------

